
Our Dark Past Is Our Bright Future: How the Kremlin Uses and Abuses History - jseliger
https://carnegie.ru/commentary/81718
======
avmich
History is a delicate thing, just as truth. Even in democratic countries we
have political necessities standing in its way, and resulting myopic view
leads to all sorts of problems. Wonder if we can systematically decrease the
distortion of history, which is always incomplete and being uncovered.

